# Need a Working Network Driver



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

Compaq Evo D510 SFF
Board: Compaq 07E4h
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)

i've tried the hp site none of the drivers seem to help me.. i still haven't downloaded the 100mb driver yet though since my internet is incredibly slow right now.

anyone know the exact one to get or suggest one for me?

thx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
This model list 4 different drivers for the network.
Do you know what network card is in the machine?
Are you able to connect to the internet with the driver you downloaded?

If so you may have the correct driver, but you may have a issue with your PC or internet connection.

Can you go into the Device Manager and see if you have any errors (yellow !).
If you do please post the errors.

Also if you do have errors please Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab.
Post the VEN/DEV numbers you may have under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_103B&SUBSYS_00120E11&REV_81\4&25296D99&0&40F0

theres the code

apparently it leads to the Intel PRO/100 VM network driver (after a long time on google) but i have installed that and it does not work

starting to get quite frustrated


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Or (Compaq site)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...EnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0

Let me know what errors you have in the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

neither work

they both install then it says "a network cable is unplugged"
but when the ethernet cable is plugged in it can never connect
it starts to resolve and ip address or something like that haha then just fails and says a network cable is unplugged.....

theres no errors in the device manager either. maybe it needs a new network adapter?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
How is the computer connected?
Through a Modem and Router or just a Modem?
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

uhhh. through modem and router.
or router and switch
whatever haha

don't think that matters tho as i have 3 other computers running on it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It may,
Are these other 3 computers connecting to your 


> modem and router or router and switch whatever haha


wired or wirelessly?

Whatever can mean anything.

How these other PC's, Laptops etc are connected to the Modem/Router/Switches whatever maybe on a wired or wireless connection. 

It does make a difference. 

Either you have a MODEM/ROUTER/Wireless Router or a SWITCH or you do not. I do not know, but it would help you if I did

If you installed the driver and have NO errors are in the Device Manager and it is listed under Network controllers with no issues, It could be your Modem/Router/ Cable Connection or whatever. 

Have you replaced the network cable you are using between this PC and Router/Switch or what ever?

Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

okay okay
sorry i wasn't sure of the names
i will explain myself better

i have a DSL 502-T Router 1 port (non wireless)
with a 6 port ethernet switch

the cable im using works perfectly with other computers on the same switch


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is the network adapter (Intel) listed in the device manager (under network adapters).

Power cycle the modem and router.
Shut down ALL Systems. (Unplug them from the power source)
Power up the modem and wait a few minutes.
Power up the router and wait a few minutes.
Power up the computers one at a time (they will establish an IP address) and test each one for internet connection. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------

